# DNA question



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Regarding progressive renal atrophy, yes, your breeder is correct about the version in this test being a recessive. If the mother is also a carrier, then your pup has a 25% chance of inheriting two copies of the bad version and being affected. If the breeder is correct that the dam is not a carrier, then your pup should not be affected.

The IVDD results are a bit more complex. First, a very high percentage of miniature and toy poodles carry the gene. It would cause a devastating genetic bottleneck if breeders abruptly eliminated all carriers from their breeding programs. The breed is stuck with the gene until a thoughtful multi-generational breeding effort can gradually weed it out. Second, theoretically a single copy of the gene increases the chances of back problems, and two copies increase the chances even more. However, even dogs with two copies of the gene generally remain healthy. Third, I've seen discussions questioning the reliability of this test across different companies and even the same company at different times. So, in summary, I wouldn't lie in bed at night worrying about it or reach for the phone to call the breeder.


----------



## Bella615 (3 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Regarding progressive renal atrophy, yes, your breeder is correct about the version in this test being a recessive. If the mother is also a carrier, then your pup has a 25% chance of inheriting two copies of the bad version and being affected. If the breeder is correct that the dam is not a carrier, then your pup should not be affected.
> 
> The IVDD results are a bit more complex. First, a very high percentage of miniature and toy poodles carry the gene. It would cause a devastating genetic bottleneck if breeders abruptly eliminated all carriers from their breeding programs. The breed is stuck with the gene until a thoughtful multi-generational breeding effort can gradually weed it out. Second, theoretically a single copy of the gene increases the chances of back problems, and two copies increase the chances even more. However, even dogs with two copies of the gene generally remain healthy. Third, I've seen discussions questioning the reliability of this test across different companies and even the same company at different times. So, in summary, I wouldn't lie in bed at night worrying about it or reach for the phone to call the breeder.


Thank you very much! I just am trying to absorb all this and want to make sure I put it accurately in my brain.... I am absolutely smitten with the puppy and wouldn't trade her for anything I just wanted to know if there was something I should be concerned with and do anything proactive about. I forgot to ask at the Vet today and figured I could get an informative response here. Thank you!


----------

